# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  افزودن قابلیت برنامه نویسی اندروید به دلفی XE10

## ohdsati

سلام.

توی سایت ها نوشته بود با دلفی جدید میشه برای اندروید هم برنامه نویسی کرد. من نسخه کامل دلفی رو که دانلود کردم به دلایلی نتونستم نصبش کنم. برای همین نسخه Lite رو دانلود و نصب کردم؛ ولی الان داخلش فقط امکان برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز رو داره.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.....



باتشکر، گروه اهدساتی

----------


## hmdknight

سلام
قابلیت برنامه نویسی اندروید فقط در نسخه های pro، Enterprise و Architect وجود داره.

----------

